# problème de connexion du claveir apple sur windows



## Borisou (30 Mai 2022)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

J'ai récemment installé windows sur mon imac. Tout semble bien se passer jusqu'à ce que je doive connecter mon clavier sans fil apple à windows.
Je l'allume, le voyant vert s'allume et clignote, j'essaye de le connecter via Bluetooth. On me demande ensuite de taper le code PIN. Je le tape (grace au clavier visuel) et appuie sur connecter.
Cependant, au bout de quelques secondes un message s'affiche : "*Nous n'avons obtenu aucune réponse de votre périphérique*". 
J'ai rééssayé plusieus fois, redémarré windows... rien ne change.

Avez vous une solution ? merci.


----------

